# A survey on mechanical keyboards



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 20, 2021)

I'd started a new mechanical keyboards business recently and I wanted to gauge some community interest and feedback on what kinds of keyboards they like.

I've created a small Google Forms survey, and I hope you guys will participate in it!


----------



## Anorion (Apr 21, 2021)

Oi are you taking name or email id in survey? I hope you are!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 21, 2021)

Filled it 



Anorion said:


> Oi are you taking name or email id in survey? I hope you are!


haha seems there's no entry for that(and google form isn't taking by default)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2021)

Are you talking about stackskb? Filled it from r/mkindia.

I currently use HCL Diamond with Cherry MX Black switches and the only keyboard I would want to buy right now is Keychron C1.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 21, 2021)

Anorion said:


> Oi are you taking name or email id in survey? I hope you are!


Why does he need email ID?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 21, 2021)

some form of id to tell the responses apart


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 21, 2021)

Anorion said:


> Oi are you taking name or email id in survey? I hope you are!


Whoops, I am not.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 21, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Are you talking about stackskb? Filled it from r/mkindia.
> 
> I currently use HCL Diamond with Cherry MX Black switches and the only keyboard I would want to buy right now is Keychron C1.


Yup, I am the co-owner. I posted the thread on mkindia as well.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 21, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Are you talking about stackskb? Filled it from r/mkindia.
> 
> I currently use HCL Diamond with Cherry MX Black switches and the only keyboard I would want to buy right now is Keychron C1.


It is a thicc keyboard but currently the best vfm offering among all brands. White backlighting, black keycaps, no rgb bullshit would be ideal imo..


----------

